# Old A-Bolt Renewal



## thumper523 (Dec 21, 2016)

I've got an A-Bolt Composite Stalker I bought back in 1990 and the barrel is loosing it's finish and I want to renew it and possibly put a new stock on it. It's not blued but a dull black coating. Might even consider a complete dipping or paint job. I live in Kennesaw and work in Chattanooga. Anyone in between that does this?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 24, 2016)

I would recommend a ceracote on the metal and a Bell & Carlson stock.  Stocky's was running a good sale on stocks last week....

Check the Ceracote website for dealers....

Merry Christmas!!


----------

